# NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Introducing the GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit*
We know you Rabbit owners have been waiting for an exhaust for a long time now, and we are happy to bring you the new GHL catback exhaust.
In typical GHL fashion, these systems feature complete stainless steel piping (2.25 inches in diameter), include a resonator, a straight through muffler, and dual 3 inch tips.








GHL 2.25 Inch Catback Exhaust for MKV Rabbit - $649.99 SHIPPED!

*Sound Clips (courtesy of travis3265):*
*-- Startup with a few light revs:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68VEYelBuqw
*-- 1min 10sec of "sprited driving":*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgS0OZL_V_4
*-- 24sec of "spirited driving":*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nojEGYoS4o

*Shipping:* The price above includes ground shipping within the continental U.S. For an expedited shipping quote, or for a shipping quote outside of this region please contact us.
*Tax:* A 6% sales tax will be applied to all orders within the state of Connecticut.
*How To Order:* Orders can be placed directly through our website using the link above. We accept VISA, Mastercard, AMEX, Discover, Paypal and Money Orders through our secure checkout. You can also order over the phone.
*Questions:* If you have questions about anything at all please do not hesitate to contact us. You can reply to this thread, send us an IM, or contact via one of the methods listed below.
*Email:* [email protected]
*AIM:* NAMtrsprts
*Yahoo Messsenger:* NAMtrsprts
*MSN Messenger:* [email protected]
*Phone:* 877-NAMOTORS (626-6867)
-M-TH: 10AM-7PM EST
-FRI: 10AM-5PM EST
-Sat: 10AM-3PM EST


_Modified by NAMotorsports at 1:23 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

*Performance information please.*

Please provide readers with performance information. HP and Torque improvements with DYNO runs. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Performance information please. (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_Please provide readers with performance information. HP and Torque improvements with DYNO runs. Thanks.
Jim

Well, this system was finished about 4 hours ago, so it might take some time to get any information like that. Being a naturally aspirated vehicle, expected gains from a catback system would be about 5-6HP tops.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Performance information please. (NAMotorsports)*

looks nice!
My parents just picked up a Jetta I-5 and I've been quite impressed with the engine thus far. Even on the Bunnies I'm sure an exhaust would help open some more up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Devman (Jul 13, 2006)

I take it the picture you posted is not the system, correct? 
Any idea as to why 2.25" piping? Stock is 2.5"... 
Just curious,
Devman


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

i thought it was 2.25. i believe that 2.5 is on the gti! anywho, can I get a quote to this post code please: 
st-hubert, PQ, Canada
J3Y 6J9


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

*I'm really confused by all of this.*

I'm really confused by all of this. Why would anyone be interested in a product like this with no performance information? 
One can't possibly know, from the picture, if the pictured item will improve or hurt the performance of a 2.5 motor. So what is the point? 
Do foks just want louder? - and, don't care about performance? If so, I suggest that just drilling holes in the muffler will probably make it louder.
Jim


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Devman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devman* »_I take it the picture you posted is not the system, correct? 
Any idea as to why 2.25" piping? Stock is 2.5"... 
Just curious,
Devman

The pictured item is the prototype exhaust, so it IS the one for the Rabbit. The stock pipe on the Rabbit is 2.25" not 2.5". GHL chose to stick with this because they feel there is not going to be any substantial gain going from a 2.25" cat-back to anything larger on this car.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_I'm really confused by all of this. Why would anyone be interested in a product like this with no performance information? 
One can't possibly know, from the picture, if the pictured item will improve or hurt the performance of a 2.5 motor. So what is the point? 
Do foks just want louder? - and, don't care about performance? If so, I suggest that just drilling holes in the muffler will probably make it louder.
Jim

Well, the concept of the exhaust is that it removes the restrictive factory mufflers (plural) and replaces them with a single straight through muffler which of course flows much better. This is where you are seeing your gains.
On a naturally aspirated motor a catback exhaust isn't going to get you nearly the gains you will see on a forced induction application. So, you would figure 5-6HP tops from any type of catback on this motor. Obviously it would be nice to see a DYNO, but we just don't have those yet and I'm not sure when they will be available.


----------



## sabatoge_2001 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (NAMotorsports)*

Hey everyone, i drove with this exhaust on my rabbit after the prototype was fabricated. 2.5" on this low power motor would just be too big as stock is 2.25" with two HUGE mufflers and a resonator. As Justin stated, removing these frees up A LOT of restriction, allowing for better flow. You can definitely feel a better kick at low end rpm's which as i'm sure all of us 2.5ers know we can use every little bit we can get down low! I will be posting sound clips once the final is on my vehicle. But i can say with confidence, the sound out of this system is AWESOME! their is absolutely no droaning at cruising rpm's, and their is no popping which you might find on systems where the piping is simply too big. Inside the cabin the tone is JUST right in my opinion!


----------



## sabatoge_2001 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (sabatoge_2001)*

Just a quick side note, as Justin stated, this is just the prototype pictured, the final will be polished, with an EXCALLENT finish! as can be expected from GHL.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

sound clips soon please


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_sound clips soon please
















ditto!
i was gonna go with TT stuff but i've always been a fan of the sound GHL exhausts make http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Maestor_Shake at 11:42 AM 1-1-2007_


----------



## sabatoge_2001 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*

Yes GHL definitely always has a great tone! this is no exception! i will post sound clips as soon as we get the finished product mounted!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (sabatoge_2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabatoge_2001* »_ Yes GHL definitely always has a great tone! this is no exception! i will post sound clips as soon as we get the finished product mounted!









Thanks for answering questions and your willingness to post sound clips and pictures once its done. Can't wait to hear it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (NAMotorsports)*

DYNO??????????????


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (huevosrancheros)*

soundclips/videos yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Once sabatoge_2001 gets some the sound clips or videos, I'm sure he'll post them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why are people asking for dyno's?
NA motors always put down the same amount of power on an exhaust. So if company A has a dyno that shows 8hp increase, then company B (GHL) surely must put out 8hp. Unless God made the exhaust system.


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

"NA motors always put down the same amount of power on an exhaust. So if company A has a dyno that shows 8hp increase, then company B (GHL) surely must put out 8hp. Unless God made the exhaust system".
Big Science or BS for short. Statements like this make me question your credibility.
Jim


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (abqhudson)*

How do you figure?
I get the same treatment when I talk about CAI's. If the majority of companies release a mod for the car that puts out 8hp, 99% of the time the latest version of that mod released by a diff company will put down the same power...especially with something as straight forward as an exhaust system. 
Asking for a dyno is kinda pointless, I believe the GHL rep said himself...8hp is 8hp.
This is not a turbo kit where there are more variables that could change the final gain. Its a freaking exhaust system, no simpler then that.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:16 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*








why don't you just start **** in every thread here. people asked for dynos cause they want to see a dyno chart. some people just wanna hear what it sounds like. whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (NAMotorsports)*

wanyone know the diameter of the stock 2.5 exhaust???


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_







why don't you just start **** in every thread here. people asked for dynos cause they want to see a dyno chart. some people just wanna hear what it sounds like. whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hearing what it sounds like was not the issue. Its the fact that people cry dyno whenever an exhaust is released...they all pretty much put down the same power. Listen to the NAMotorsports guy...
You would think some people on here are VW Engineers by the way they present themselves as knowing it all.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_wanyone know the diameter of the stock 2.5 exhaust???

It's 2.5'' I believe.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_"NA motors always put down the same amount of power on an exhaust. So if company A has a dyno that shows 8hp increase, then company B (GHL) surely must put out 8hp. Unless God made the exhaust system".
Big Science or BS for short. Statements like this make me question your credibility.
Jim

yeah, well guess what, hes right. sure....adding or subtracting a muffler or resonator will make a difference of course, but in general, it will be about the same. TT isnt gonna make one that puts out 20hp when the GHL only makes 6hp, its just not possible. all of them will put out ROUGHLY the same amount of power. uggggh, this forum.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_yeah, well guess what, hes right. sure....adding or subtracting a muffler or resonator will make a difference of course, but in general, it will be about the same. TT isnt gonna make one that puts out 20hp when the GHL only makes 6hp, its just not possible. all of them will put out ROUGHLY the same amount of power.* uggggh, this forum.* 








 
I know! It's getting frikken retarded in here lately. Everyone wants to argue about anything. Point me out as a firestarter or whatever but I only voice my opinion on things that I feel are debateable. Some people here make me laugh with some things they say, like how they expect a dyno from everything and anything!
"I installed a torque arm insert today guys"
"Lets see the dyno to prove it!"
Wtf? It's not rocket science. If TT put out an exhaust with a 7hp increase and GHL says theirs does the same, thats it. Done. We don't need them to dish out a dyno for the simple removal of some extra mufflers and the installation of shiny new tubing. It's all the same.
When you buy gas from Shell and then Sunoco, do you ask the Sunoco guy for a dyno? Nope...why? Because gas is gas and exhaust systems are exhaust systems.
/rant


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (NAMotorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NAMotorsports* »_GHL just completed the prototype exhaust system, and will be shipping the finished systems during the first week of January (approx. Jan 5th).

any update or any idea when you will actually have these systems in stock and ready to ship to the customers?


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_ Because gas is gas and exhaust systems are exhaust systems.

I agree with all of your argument except for this part.
> While exhaust systems will usually return very similar performance results, fit/finish and build quality can vary wildly. (I know that's not really the point of your argument, but I just had to point that out since some newbies may not realize it.)
> "Gas is gas" is FAR from the truth! Try filling up at your local Shell, Chevron, Texaco, Sunoco, etc. Then fill up at your average Arco or Citgo...HUGE difference in fuel quality! Arco and Citgo are BY FAR the worst fuels I've ever used...and I've used a lot!
















Sorry. Not trying to bust your chops or anything, but this is one of the things I've learned while driving for 20+ years.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (sabatoge_2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabatoge_2001* »_ Hey everyone, i drove with this exhaust on my rabbit after the prototype was fabricated. 2.5" on this low power motor would just be too big as stock is 2.25" with two HUGE mufflers and a resonator. As Justin stated, removing these frees up A LOT of restriction, allowing for better flow. *You can definitely feel a better kick at low end rpm's which as i'm sure all of us 2.5ers know we can use every little bit we can get down low! *I will be posting sound clips once the final is on my vehicle. But i can say with confidence, the sound out of this system is AWESOME! their is absolutely no droaning at cruising rpm's, and their is no popping which you might find on systems where the piping is simply too big. Inside the cabin the tone is JUST right in my opinion!









What? We all know the 2.5 has great low end torque...we've known it from the beginning. I just don't know what you mean by we can use every bit of it we can get. You make the 2.5 sound like a torqueless wimp.
In response to the feller asking for dyno charts: I'm not sure exactly what the stock exhaust looks like, but I'd wager it is crush bent instead of mandrel. You don't need a PhD to figure out that if you replace all the crush bends in the stock exhaust with mandrel bends...you're going to remove restriction. Add that to removing the restrictions of mufflers etc, and you make more power. Dyno charts for some things (chips) are great, because you can't really tell from looking at the product what it's going to do, but you can't expect EVERY company that makes something for a car to dyno test every product. It's just not reasonable. Time on a dyno is $$. There is a point where you can tell something is going to put you in the right direction power-wise...why keep testing it?
Now, with that said...when somebody comes out with an equal length long-tube header for this thing...I expect to see plots. Not just numbers.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (the s is silent)*

Actually, I think the factory exhaust IS mandrel bent. There is much room for improvement in the mufflers, etc. though.
Another thing no one ever mentions is, an exhaust isn't just a stand alone upgrade. It also helps realize the full potential of all other add-ons. If you manage to gain (chosing random numbers here) 20 HP from various mods without doing the exhaust, the exhaust system that claims 7hp gains COULD help you realize another 15-20hp with everything else. It's a simple matter of air in+air out=hp. That's why I REALLY want to see a match tuned system of I/C/E and cams. I think we'd see some pretty impressive gains going that route.
As for the header...I'm working on it, but I'm not gonna make any kind of promises. If anything happens with it, this will be the FIRST place to hear about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_Actually, I think the factory exhaust IS mandrel bent. There is much room for improvement in the mufflers, etc. though.
Another thing no one ever mentions is, an exhaust isn't just a stand alone upgrade. It also helps realize the full potential of all other add-ons. If you manage to gain (chosing random numbers here) 20 HP from various mods without doing the exhaust, the exhaust system that claims 7hp gains COULD help you realize another 15-20hp with everything else. It's a simple matter of air in+air out=hp. That's why I REALLY want to see a match tuned system of I/C/E and cams. I think we'd see some pretty impressive gains going that route.
As for the header...I'm working on it, but I'm not gonna make any kind of promises. If anything happens with it, this will be the FIRST place to hear about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The last couple of posts here are a breath of fresh air. Some great arguments from all sides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really agree with racer about I/C/E and cams working togethers to put out more then stated gains. Its common sense if you've been modding for awhile. One example I remember was when I had a CAI on my MKII. I added an exhaust system and it was pretty nice. But I removed the CAI for the winter and added a chip. When summer came I added the CAI back and it was ridiculous! Then winter rolled around, removed CAI again but added cams...For some reason it wasn't as quick with the +22hp cams...Summer came again and with the CAI, boom, HUGE diff. 
Point being, all the mods are cool and everything but take away a CAI for instance and the bigger amount of air the car used to get is limited. The exhaust doesn't work as powerful and the cams opening up the valves earlier and staying open later is basically useless because that extra air a CAI gives aint there. The chip uses more air and fuel in certain rpm plots, without that CAI you wont be using as much of that extra air, and it wont be cold enough to suffice. Add the CAI and everything works that much better.
3 things that sucks about this motor from the factory...
Intake routing is horrendous!
Exhaust manifold is a joke!
The cams are cold as 5 day old crap!
We need to work on these cons.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
3 things that sucks about this motor from the factory...
Intake routing is horrendous!
Exhaust manifold is a joke!
The cams are cold as 5 day old crap!
We need to work on these cons.

I think it's more that the cover is heating the air going into the engine to get better fuel vaporization. Sure, the restriction is something...but nothing compared to the effects of pulling in colder air. Assuming the engine cover heats the incoming air to 180*F (-10 from t-stat temp), then switching to a CAI that is pulling in 70*F air from outside, you're going to see an increase in density of upwards around 40%. That's huge. That's also why the CAI on the rabbit gets such awesome gains. Although don't other car manufaturers use an engine cover intake to do the same thing? Do they see the same gains? (Just thinking out loud).
Give it time. Somebody will develop something.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (the s is silent)*

The gains for the CAI on a 2.5 aren't that incredible really... On average I have seen 10hp and 15tq. Thats with a baseline of 165 and 185tq (on average).
I have yet to see a 2.5 dyno stock at anything lower then 163hp and 180tq.
I had a pic of the way the air is routed under the cover, it's travels trough a lot of plumbing before geting to the intake manifold, something that really plays in the negative for performance. By the time the air travels through all of that, it's all distorted and hot as hell.
Also, just thinking outloud too, the tubing on our itake duct work is ribbed right? In my MKII days that meant poor flow to the motor, the devivery was slowed because the inside was ribbed and disturbed the constant flow of air. It would kinda swoosh around in the tube until ending up in the intake mani where it's all hot by then.
A CAI eliminates all that ribbed tubing and it's not made of the plastic/rubber stuff, stays cooler and delivers the air quicker and colder (because of the location of the filter). The routing sucks.
EDIT: Here's how retarded our intake system delivers the air to the motor.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:23 AM 1-8-2007_


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (@[email protected])*

you guys just can't stay on topic can you. this threads about GHL's exhaust not someone's CAI.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_you guys just can't stay on topic can you. this threads about GHL's exhaust not someone's CAI.









You have a point, but without our random off topic garble threads like this would be filled with bump's from the advertisers and cheap skates screaming for a discount.








They would die quite quick in the "fast moving" 2.5L forum.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (@[email protected])*








bumpity


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

okay question. If i have future plans to force induct my bunny, Should i get the GHL Cat back or get a turbo back exhaust?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWkid2112* »_okay question. If i have future plans to force induct my bunny, Should i get the GHL Cat back or get a turbo back exhaust? 

Well, the downpipe you would need will most likely depend on the kit you choose. The GHL downpipe is made for the factory 2.0T motor, but this will not work with a turbo kit for the Rabbit. So, if you do want some type of exhaust now, I would go with a cat-back and then when you get a turbo kit you can join their downpipe up to the cat-back system.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

no sound clips yet?


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Maestor_Shake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestor_Shake* »_no sound clips yet?
















Who ever would like to make a sound clip of the GHL I will give you a good deal on a cat back system.
[email protected]


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Ghl Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghl Motorsports* »_
Who ever would like to make a sound clip of the GHL I will give you a good deal on a cat back system.
[email protected]

sent IM


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
sent IM

Give me a call 877-930-0911.
[email protected]


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Ghl Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghl Motorsports* »_
Who ever would like to make a sound clip of the GHL I will give you a good deal on a cat back system.
[email protected]

Hey guys. Jeff just set me up with a GHL catback system for a good price. In return, I will be posting a thread which includes installation pictures, sounds clips, and videos clips. I'll also do a review of the installation process, fitment, etc. to inform everyone. I know you all appreciate fine details when it comes to modding your cars, so I will do as much as I can to provide you with that information. I welcome any other suggestions you may have to include in my thread.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Hey guys. Jeff just set me up with a GHL catback system for a good price. In return, I will be posting a thread which includes installation pictures, sounds clips, and videos clips. I'll also do a review of the installation process, fitment, etc. to inform everyone. I know you all appreciate fine details when it comes to modding your cars, so I will do as much as I can to provide you with that information. I welcome any other suggestions you may have to include in my thread.

nice, hopefully soon?


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_
nice, hopefully soon?

We are going to ship it out by Friday. I have moved this order for *PRIORITY* to get built quickly.
[email protected]


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (thedriver)*

as soon as i get the part, the next day i have off work, i will do all the work and have the thread posted that evening for everyone.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Hey guys. Jeff just set me up with a GHL catback system for a good price. In return, I will be posting a thread which includes installation pictures, sounds clips, and videos clips. *I'll also do a review of the installation process, fitment, etc. to inform everyone.* I know you all appreciate fine details when it comes to modding your cars, so I will do as much as I can to provide you with that information. I welcome any other suggestions you may have to include in my thread.

That's the kinda stuff that I like. Information and detail. Goodluck with the install and hopefully some decent gains and a deadly exhaust note. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the review in advance buddy.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Thanks for all your support Jeff, i can't wait to see the write up/pics and hear it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ghl Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghl Motorsports* »_
Who ever would like to make a sound clip of the GHL I will give you a good deal on a cat back system.
[email protected]

Make a one piece plastic intake and I will do a full write up with pictures, video and dyno! Oh and sell it for $149 like your other intakes.


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Hey guys. Jeff just set me up with a GHL catback system for a good price. In return, I will be posting a thread which includes installation pictures, sounds clips, and videos clips. I'll also do a review of the installation process, fitment, etc. to inform everyone. I know you all appreciate fine details when it comes to modding your cars, so I will do as much as I can to provide you with that information. I welcome any other suggestions you may have to include in my thread.

Travis,
Your new exhaust is shipping tomorrow.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
Hey guys. Jeff just set me up with a GHL catback system for a good price. In return, I will be posting a thread which includes installation pictures, sounds clips, and videos clips. I'll also do a review of the installation process, fitment, etc. to inform everyone. I know you all appreciate fine details when it comes to modding your cars, so I will do as much as I can to provide you with that information. I welcome any other suggestions you may have to include in my thread.

Did you get the exhaust from GHL yet? We would love to see pictures and hear sound clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you get the exhaust from GHL yet? We would love to see pictures and hear sound clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it arrived yesterday at my parents house i beleive. like i said before, i will have the information up within a week of me getting the part. ill pick it up tomorrow, so by the weekend i will have everything posted. there was a billing/shipping delay. im not just draggin my feet. keep ur eyes out for the thread this weekend!


----------



## Quicsilver 2.5 (Jan 22, 2007)

I know people say one exhaust is just like the other, on a NA motor there's not much difference. I understand that from a common sense point of view, BUT honestly if I'm to dish out $550 of my hard earned money, I'd expect the people who built this this to spend the money to show me this thing works. Simple, you make a part for a car, you test it yourself if you are a company that gives a flying **** about your products and post some numbers. No proof makes me feel like joe blow is in his back yard bending pipe and calling it an exhaust. Numbers = peice of mind the company did took the nessary steps to proove it's tested and works, if not sell it for $225 and cry about it to someone else. Someone give me $550 I'll go the local muffler shop and bend some pipe and call it a day.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
it arrived yesterday at my parents house i beleive. like i said before, i will have the information up within a week of me getting the part. ill pick it up tomorrow, so by the weekend i will have everything posted. there was a billing/shipping delay. im not just draggin my feet. keep ur eyes out for the thread this weekend!

sweeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

well....snow has postponed my appointment. should go on Monday. Ill have the sound clip immediately after.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: NEW: GHL Catback Exhaust for the MKV Rabbit from NAMotorsports (NAMotorsports)*

The flow of a standatd GT28R turbo is 25 lbs of air per hr or about 340 cfm. a 2.5" exhaust system is capable of flowing well over 400 cfm, and even a 2.25" system can hadle the output of the GT28 at the boost levels anticipated for the bunny motor. 3" would be too large and cause a power loss, along with being much louder. Anyone considering a 2.25 or 2.5 inch aftermarket system will be ready to turbo.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Quicsilver 2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quicsilver 2.5* »_I know people say one exhaust is just like the other, on a NA motor there's not much difference. I understand that from a common sense point of view, BUT honestly if I'm to dish out $550 of my hard earned money, I'd expect the people who built this this to spend the money to show me this thing works. Simple, you make a part for a car, you test it yourself if you are a company that gives a flying **** about your products and post some numbers. No proof makes me feel like joe blow is in his back yard bending pipe and calling it an exhaust. Numbers = peice of mind the company did took the nessary steps to proove it's tested and works, if not sell it for $225 and cry about it to someone else. Someone give me $550 I'll go the local muffler shop and bend some pipe and call it a day.


Well, I'm not one to defend companies, but I do have a small note here. I'm not a big fan of GHL exhausts, I won't lie. Buddy of mine had alot of problems with his...enough that I probably wouldn't buy one. However, the extent they went to make him happy far surpassed my customer service expectations of any company. I mean far above and beyond....and that says something. Rest assured they stand behind their product 110%. I'm still not going to buy one, simply because I can't justify $550 for an exhaust....but if I could, I'd go with them just for the customer service.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

sorry guys, tuesday at noon the car goes into CBRD Speed Factory to get the exhaust installed. i will take a pictures of the entire installation and take sound clips of idle, revving, drive bys, and in car sound. this will be up tuesday night! thanks for your patience and understanding (if it wasnt for the stupid snow storm, it would be done already).


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

me and the ol lady are leaving in a few minutes to go to CBRD to get the exhaust installed.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

yes!!!!!!!!







cant wait. 
mine is being shipped friday or monday. hopefully ill have mine installed late next week.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

once my roommate gets back for the day, im going to borrow his digital video camera and make the videos. they will be posted this evening! stay tuned!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant wait any longer


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't wait to hear it


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

waiting for youtube to process the videos....how long does that normally take? ive never uploaded to youtube.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

ive waited an 1hr before and even longer depends on time of day and other things.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Next time use a car specific site like http://www.sporttuned.com 
YouTube gets so much traffic and it takes for ever for your video to show up. That Sporttuned site takes a matter of minutes.
I just made a vortex group so if you sign up join the group and add your videos there!
http://vortex.sporttuned.com


_Modified by rare at 9:39 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Original thread has been updated with links to the video clips of this system! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

That sounds awesome! The only thing that could've made the videos better is if the driver knew how to 'heel & toe'.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (lancGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lancGTI* »_That sounds awesome! The only thing that could've made the videos better is if the driver knew how to 'heel & toe'.









yeah, cuz its easy to film, steer, shift, brake, and gas all at the same time. get a life. all im doing here is driving through the rpms to give people an idea of what the car sounds like. sorry...i actually have worthwhile contributions to this message board. anymore need for speed/fast and the furious terms you would like to throw around? it sure makes you elite.


_Modified by travis3265 at 1:02 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (lancGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lancGTI* »_That sounds awesome! The only thing that could've made the videos better is if the driver knew how to 'heel & toe'.









This coming from a guy with DSG and a ZX2 Focus....I'm not sure u have any business trying to make superlative points here








If you have a more worthwhile contribution to vortex, now is the time I'd like to see it, otherwise keep to yourself...wait, could you show me how to shift without a clutch, that sounds neat-o. :yawn:












_Modified by BadAssLilR32 at 1:10 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## Behane (Nov 18, 2003)

LMAO...good video dude. It gives people an idea how the exhaust sounds throughout the power band. Last time I read through the threads...I think more people were interested in sound clips, rather than video footage? I mean I could be wrong, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

David,
Sorry about the delay, your exhaust is shipping out today.
[email protected]


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Ghl Motorsports* »_David,
Sorry about the delay, your exhaust is shipping out today.
[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Ghl Motorsports)*

Question for Jeff:
Would you guys be willing to fab up some pipes minus the muffler?
Reason is I wanted to make my own at my dad's shop in the same diameter and layout. But needless to say my welding and finishing isn't nearly as good as you guys. I was planning on using a borla muffler as I've had good experience with those in the past... Keep in mind I'm all about the performance, sound is secondary; although you did amazing things with this one.
Of course if you have any good recommendation otherwise I'm open.
Thanks!
And an even bigger thanks for contributing to the mkv rabbit world! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 8:06 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Question for Jeff:
Would you guys be willing to fab up some pipes minus the muffler?
Reason is I wanted to make my own at my dad's shop in the same diameter and layout. But needless to say my welding and finishing isn't nearly as good as you guys. I was planning on using a borla muffler as I've had good experience with those in the past... Keep in mind I'm all about the performance, sound is secondary; although you did amazing things with this one.
Of course if you have any good recommendation otherwise I'm open.
Thanks!
And an even bigger thanks for contributing to the mkv rabbit world! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 8:06 PM 4-1-2007_


i did custom pipping and mine sounds like a r32


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_Question for Jeff:
Would you guys be willing to fab up some pipes minus the muffler?
Reason is I wanted to make my own at my dad's shop in the same diameter and layout. But needless to say my welding and finishing isn't nearly as good as you guys. I was planning on using a borla muffler as I've had good experience with those in the past... Keep in mind I'm all about the performance, sound is secondary; although you did amazing things with this one.
Of course if you have any good recommendation otherwise I'm open.
Thanks!
And an even bigger thanks for contributing to the mkv rabbit world! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 8:06 PM 4-1-2007_

Sorry,
GHL does not sell just the stainless tubing.
Thank you for the kind words about contributing to the MKV Rabbit world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (Maestor_Shake)*

Bump... for the GHL exhaust in the original post... not the other stuff!


----------



## 78Rabbit0984 (May 9, 2002)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (NAMotorsports)*

Just ordered today.. Looking forward to it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: I'm really confused by all of this. (78Rabbit0984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *78Rabbit0984* »_Just ordered today.. Looking forward to it









thats hot man!


----------

